# which S&W 357?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

one poll asked which manufacturer for revolvers were liked
S&W won - ~50% of the poll was for them

then another poll asked which revolver caliber was the favorite and I was really surprised that the 357 won by a big majority - i had figured that something starting with a 4 was going to win!

so what MODEL OF S&W 357 REVOLVER IS YOURS?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I sold off all my revolvers, but I always preferred the slick-handling K-frame .357s to the bulkier (though admittedly stronger) L-frames. The K-frames recoil a little more, but I like the slightly lower bore axis and general easy handling. I've owned Model 19s in 2.5", 4" and 6" lengths. The 6" Combat Magnum is a thing of beauty, and if I had any use for one, I'd still own one.

I find the J-frame .357s very difficult to shoot well with full-charge loads. The N-frame .357s are much too big for their power level.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

I actually like the N frame revolvers. Shooting 38s with a N frame is like shooting a cap gun. 357 mag recoil in an N frame is more of a _push_.
I would vote for any of the 627 models. Only drawback is expense.

A distant second would be the model 686.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Model 65-5 .357. I like the K frames, too. The only knock I have against it is the barrel length. I'm seriously thinking about stimulating the economy by buying a 3". The only thing stopping me is I can't find a decent cross draw holster for that size (I spend lots of time driving).


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a 4" 686+ L frame. Absolutely love it.

I think the reason the .357 was the most popular is it is really the quintessential power round for revolvers. Yes, there are more powerful rounds but, come on, really. Additionally, you can shoot 38's out of it, making it more versatile and cheaper to shoot at the range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been shooting the .38/.357 since back in the late 50's and it is a good all a round combination. Plus a rifle in .357 makes a good package for out in the woods and hunting everything up to a Whitetail. The .38/.357 for defense with a good hollow point is also hard to beat. It's a good caliber from plinking to hunting.:smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*S&W*

For self defense, I kept a model 65-2 when I sold off most of my guns some years ago. It has a 3", bull barrel. It was a duty weapon, and it has recessed cylinders! That's rare and was only done for the early models. It is mint and very accurate.

Way back in Viet Nam days, we shot K-frame .357s extensively. People said that the K-frames would shoot loose; and they did somewhat, but only after beau-coup rounds went through them. Even then they still funtioned without problems. They were accurate enough to close in work. I think they are more rugged than some people have posited.

However, I think there is no better platform for the .357 round than the L-frame revolvers. All said, I wish I still had one. They are excellent field guns. If I were going to get another .357 now it would be a S&W L-frame in stainless.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> For self defense, I kept a model 65-2 when I sold off most of my guns some years ago. It has a 3", bull barrel. It was a duty weapon, and it has recessed cylinders!


Got a pic of that beauty? :smt023


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like the 357 round best in a revolver, S&W makes my favorite revolver and I like the N frame best for firing heavy loads. The K and L frames are good also but after owning and shooting a lot of 357s over the years my favorite is the 8 shot PC 627 with 5inch barrel. It has a great sights and trigger pull, is very accurate and is milled for moonclips if you want to use them. If you want to fire off some magnum loads quickly and accurately it doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

hberttmank,
your beauty needs not to feel alone in this party:










I gotta say many people at the ranges where I shoot have been amazed by her figure, trigger & overall accuracy.
It's an N frame but I do not find it cumbersome or else.

May be her only drawbak is reloading speed, with those 8-shots, but I still have to work on that.


----------

